# 101 Uses for



## CorkysMom (Oct 19, 2005)

Ok, I'll admit, this may bring wrong to a wholenew level.....but in Corkys' Cave tonite we were having a bit of funand were figuring out uses for bunny poo. So this list has beencomposed so far by Tina, IrishMist, myself and my husband.....Help usout folks....get creative! (how fitting that this is my2000th post)..

So, we're creating a list that I will post on my site as a fun page....101 Uses for bunny poo....

1. Tell your enemy its Cocoa Puffs cereal

2. Aquarium Gravel

3. Marble games, larger size like flemmies would be the shooter. 

4. Poop bomb on someones porch

5. Bracelets (prestrung if bunny has the stringy poos)

6. Bead Curtain (see above for prestrung)

7. Welcome mat if glued together

8. bookmark

9. Instead of popcorn strings on the xmas tree, poop strings

10. Fuel

11. Fertilizer

12. Bean bag chair fillings

13. earrings

14. bath beads

15. Facial Scrub

16. Foot massager

17. bead carseat cover

18. bb gun pellets

19. earthy placemats

20. ball bearings

21. potpourri

22. replacement maracca beads

23. massager if you put them on a stick. 

24. fish food

25. buttons

26. cuff links

27. bobbers for fishing

28. chocolate chips

29. key chains

30. leave them as a path so you don't get lost in the woods (think hansel and gretel)

31. dog food (already is at my house)

32. Black pearl necklace

33. Snack food (hey it IS veggie based, less fattening than real chocolate)

34. Sachet


----------



##  (Oct 19, 2005)

Build your own abacus


----------



## irishmist (Oct 19, 2005)

Glue.. using the sticky night time ones!

Traction for you car when stuck in snow

For Carolyn's use only... Instead of using the word banned... "Has been pooped out!"

Buck shot


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 19, 2005)

Rings


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 19, 2005)

36. Those toys lil kids play with that the beads go over all the different shapes of wire...


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 19, 2005)

Cecotropes=roofing tar

Cecotropes=organic crazy glue

Cecotropes=the new eye liner 

Cecotropes=the new mascara


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 19, 2005)

Crayons (different kinds of hay = different colors)


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 19, 2005)

Radiator Stop Leak


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 19, 2005)

malted milk balls


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 19, 2005)

In a fix - they could be used instead of 
Raisins

Raisin bread anyone?


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 19, 2005)

Or chocolate covered raisins for your "friends"


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 19, 2005)

weight bags for the car in winter instead of sand bags.


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 19, 2005)

drink coasters

eyes for stuffed animals


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 19, 2005)

Instead of those lil clear things you put in vases to stick flowers/plants in, bunny poo!


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 19, 2005)

finding your way home, (like Hansel and Gretel)


----------



## nose_twitch (Oct 19, 2005)

:laugh::rofl:

And my friends wonder why I love this forum...


----------



## Mephe (Oct 19, 2005)

Definitely could pass for ********. Imagine the possibilities...


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 19, 2005)

This is a family forum Mephe, we havechildren that read these posts, I would ask that you delete your postand add something more appropriate please?

Tina


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Oct 19, 2005)

Put them in a plastic box and you can have a DIY Maraca or a new rattle toy for your baby. Shakey, shake .

Have them with toast (Less messy than beans and just as much fibre).

Put them ina hot potalong with some potatos, onionandoxo cubes. When all you veggies out there dont want to eatminced beef!

Use them to stick on paper to make a collage.

use them on the road to draw a hopscotch.

Vickie

PS - I cannot believe I am sat here thinking about this haha. We have finally lost it :angel:.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 19, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> Cecotropes=roofing tar
> 
> Cecotropes=organic crazy glue
> 
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## naturestee (Oct 19, 2005)

You all have definately lost it! Not me! Nope! No way!

Um... 

Balancing the uneven legs of tv trays and tables.

Throw at starlings to scare them away from the finch feeder.

Make a "cobblestone" path.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 19, 2005)

Save 'em up for a year and make a "ball" pit for your kids.

Constellation model. Snuggy and Baby made one by themselveslast night! I swear I could make out the Big Dipper!







Laura


----------



##  (Oct 19, 2005)

:rofl:

decorate the insides of a glassjar to make a decorative lamp ( see seashesll etc ) 

Lamp shade decorations , 

Picture frame decorations , (use cecatropess as the glue binder )

Wind Chimes ! ( see stung up together type )


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Oct 19, 2005)

Instead of a bag of coal for xmas the kids could get a bag of bunny poop!!!


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 19, 2005)

*mygrl2k3 wrote:*


> Instead of a bag of coal for xmas the kids could get a bagof bunny poop!!!


LOL! That would be horrible to find bunny raisins in your stocking!!


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm absolutely loving this thread!

Gypsy I love the wind chime thing I might have to try it :rofl:

mygrl2k3:thanks:for that. I willuse that on Alyssa to get her to behave. I can just se it now. "Alyssabehave or Father Christmas will leave Bunny Poop in your stocking thisyear!" Great stuff:laugh:.



Vickie


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 19, 2005)

Somebunny with very good aim left poos in Kevin's shoes one morning. 

Hope I don't give anyone any ideas!



Laura


----------



## JimD (Oct 19, 2005)

*Laura wrote:*


> Somebunny with very good aim left poos in Kevin's shoes onemorning.


....been there :X!

...ever hear a bunnie giggle?


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm gonna put mine in a gun and shoot them at PuterGeekGirl when I go get Fred!






-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 19, 2005)

Yes, Jim D! I think it wasSnuggy. We line up our shoes against a wall in thekitchen. She HATES to walk on the linoleum, so she walks overour shoes. 

Funny there have never been poos in MY shoes. I guess she know who loves her most!

Laura


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 19, 2005)

Decorative mulch

Fish food

Balls for a game of mini-pool

Neck pillow stuffing


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 19, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> I'm gonna put mine in a gun and shoot them at PuterGeekGirl when I go get Fred!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fred? Fred who??? :embarrassed::dunno:


----------



## JimD (Oct 19, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> I'm gonna put mine in a gun and shoot them at PuterGeekGirl when I go get Fred!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*POOT-BALL:laugh:*

....and don't forget to spread some on the floor behind you as you make your getaway :run:..................

*** "Bun.....James Bun..." ***


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 19, 2005)

You could use one as a computer mouse roller ball or the spinny thing on top which moves the screen up and down.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 19, 2005)

We should have a rabbit poo emoticon. :wink:


----------



## Lissa (Oct 19, 2005)

Snowmen eyes???


----------



## JimD (Oct 19, 2005)

*Lissa wrote: *


> We should have a rabbit poo emoticon. :wink:


----------



## Lissa (Oct 19, 2005)

Hahaha! :great:


----------



## JimD (Oct 19, 2005)

*Lissa wrote: *


> Snowmen eyes???




"I only have poops...... for you."


----------



## Lissa (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 19, 2005)

Decorate your candles for that earthy touch.

Who needs cute antennae toppers, use some cecotropes as glue and use those poops in stead.

Wet abunch down, press into cute forms and let dry-instant doggie treats.

Jeremy's=sling shot ammo, the bigger the better.

Big poop, chocolate covered cherries for your "friends"

Tina


----------



## Lissa (Oct 19, 2005)

Milk chocolate turtle candies?






:vomit:


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 19, 2005)

:rofl:

Balls for table football

Ear plugs

Packaging material for your delicates

Substitute for olives on a pizza/ in a salad

Jan


----------



## sfritzp (Oct 19, 2005)

You people are totally gone!
How much do you all think about this stuff?
Lets see...
Place them in a decorative glass dish - POO-poree!
(a delicate odor is emitted throughout the room )
A new medium to replace macaroni in Macaroni Art - POO Art!
Throw them at the newly married couple... Hey Honey Pot!
When did you say the wedding day is again? 
Let start saving up now gang!


----------



## angethespaz (Oct 19, 2005)

Veggie southern style grits
Throw them on the stairs when it snows
The newest martini garnish
Fabric dye
Sculpt it for art (instead of clay)
Play-dough!
hair fixitive?

Okay I have to stop.....


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 19, 2005)

SOS signs!!!



That is so wrong Laura...but I LIKE it!


----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 19, 2005)

*Laura wrote:*


>


:rofl:LOL!!!!!!! you are SICK woman!!! lolololol!!


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 20, 2005)

*Laura wrote:*


>


I love it! :rofl:


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 20, 2005)

*sfritzp wrote: *


> Throw them at the newly married couple... Hey Honey Pot!
> When did you say the wedding day is again?
> Let start saving up now gang!


LOL, I am having a POOP-FREE wedding!!


----------



## JimD (Oct 20, 2005)

...nose plugs.

or...

....fill one of those candy vending machines with them...ya know,...oneof those where you put a quarter in and turn the crank to get a handful.

or...

....hide the bunnies and tell unaware visitors to your home that you actually have a miniature elephant,

*.. ..... ... . .... .. .. ....*:tusker:


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 20, 2005)

:laugh:

Oh my gosh!!! I just read this thread! You guys crack me up!!!


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Oct 20, 2005)

*JimD wrote: *


> ...nose plugs.
> 
> or...
> 
> ...


:laugh:JimD I was waiting for your thoughts. LOL I wasn't dissapointed. Those are so funny.

Vickie


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 20, 2005)

You're all demented...but the one who's_ really off_ is Laura!
:disgust:
-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa (Oct 20, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> You're all demented...but the one who's_ really off_ is Laura!
> :disgust:
> -Carolyn


I'd like to hear some of your ideas, Carolyn. :brat:


----------



## Lyssie_boo (Oct 20, 2005)

Ice cream topping


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 20, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> You're all demented...but the one who's_ really off_ is Laura!
> :disgust:
> -Carolyn


I've only been that way since I met you, Carolyn. I learned from the best.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 20, 2005)

*Laura wrote:*


> I've only been that way since I met you, Carolyn.I learned from the best.


:brat:


----------



## JimD (Oct 20, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> You're all demented...but the one who's_ really off_ is Laura!
> :disgust:
> -Carolyn


Was that timothy hay she used to connect the poops for the "dipper" ? :?


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 20, 2005)

*Laura wrote:*


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> > You're alldemented...but the one who's_ really off_ is Laura!
> ...




Don't you EVEN pull a RaspberrySwirl on me, Sista!

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 20, 2005)

*JimD wrote:*


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> > You're alldemented...but the one who's_ really off_ is Laura!
> ...


I don't know what you're talking about,JimD.


----------



## BunnyMom (Oct 20, 2005)

I'll bet they'd make good packing material instead of styrofoam peanuts!

Laura, like they say on South Park "Dude...SICK!"


----------



## Lissa (Oct 20, 2005)

How about agame of "connect the dots"? 

EDITED: Shoot...someone got to this idea first.


----------



## JimD (Oct 20, 2005)

Crushed rabbit dropping should be used to help cure snow blindness.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 20, 2005)

A substitute forsandtrucks in the winter time?


----------



## BunnyMom (Oct 20, 2005)

Oooh! Think of all the tax money we could save!


----------



## JimD (Oct 20, 2005)

*BunnyMom wrote: *


> Oooh! Think of all the tax money we could save!


....maybe they could just herd the rabbits down the streets and thus eliminate the need for trucks.


----------



## JimD (Oct 20, 2005)

....fill a pinata.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 20, 2005)

They look a lot like the Italian sausage they put on pizza.

Did someone already say that?


----------



## irishmist (Oct 20, 2005)

Cleo was sitting on my lap while I was readingthis thread. She got very creative and took her cue fromLaura and this is what she came up with LOL


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 20, 2005)

:shock::shock2::laugh:What a talented girl that Cleo is!


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 20, 2005)

*irishmist wrote:*


> Cleo was sitting on my lap while I was reading thisthread. She got very creative and took her cue from Laura andthis is what she came up with LOL


LOL!! She is SOME artist! Such coordination...


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 20, 2005)

*irishmist wrote:*


> Cleo was sitting on my lap while I was reading thisthread. She got very creative and took her cue from Laura andthis is what she came up with LOL




Very Cool! :star:

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 20, 2005)

*irishmist wrote:*


> Cleo was sitting on my lap while I was reading thisthread. She got very creative and took her cue from Laura andthis is what she came up with LOL


Wow! Very impressive! 

What have I done?

PGG, you didn't know you were creating a monster, did you?

Maybe we should have an artcontest.....hmmmm.....



Laura


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 20, 2005)

You kidding Laura, this is GREAT!!!! The more sick minds the better!


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 20, 2005)

Laura and Irishmist: You guyshave lost your ever-loving minds. I'm a big fanof your work. 

Now, tell me...when should the art contest begin and are there any rules as to size and type?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 20, 2005)

I realize this is an unusual medium for most artists, but I'm finding it's very versatile.

The possibilities are limitless!



Laura


----------



## Lissa (Oct 20, 2005)

I LOVE it! :laugh:

You people are NUTS! :foreheadsmack:

I'm so showing my husband this thread. LOL


----------



## irishmist (Oct 20, 2005)

It is a meticulous art.. the round ones keep rolling away.. suggests using the centropes as a base, but not on the carpeting lol


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 20, 2005)

This is my husband's worst nightmare. 

He already complains about the poos on the floor. I tell himthey're dry and hard, and he says, "yes, but it's still ****, and it'son our carpet". 

I'll have to hide my newfound talent from him. Who am Ikidding? Ally will snitch on me.I'll haveto pay her off.

Laura


----------



## BunnyMom (Oct 20, 2005)

Okay, I've heard of Pop Art, but Poop Art? You guys are too much!:laugh:


----------



##  (Oct 20, 2005)

That just gave me another idea on how to use them. Poop-tarts


----------



## JimD (Oct 20, 2005)

*BunnyMom wrote:*


> Okay, I've heard of Pop Art, but Poop Art? Youguys are too much!:laugh:


I just knew someone would say that 

Reminds me of the "macaroni art" we used to do in grade school.


----------



## BunnyMom (Oct 20, 2005)

*6unnylov3r wrote: *


> That just gave me another idea on how to use them. Poop-tarts



Poop-corn!

opcorn:


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 20, 2005)

Love note/art from Vash--


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 20, 2005)

LOL!!! I haven't laughed so hard all day...and I haven't even read all of the posts yet! (That pic is priceless!)

You guys are a hoot! :laugh:


----------



## Lissa (Oct 20, 2005)

:disgust: No where else on the web. No where else but this forum. lol

:energizerbunny:


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 20, 2005)

> Poop-corn!




Hahaha!

Hey, has anyone suggest Pillsbury Poop-n-Fresh yet?


----------



## JimD (Oct 20, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote: *


> Love note/art from Vash--


:elvis:"...a hunka hunka poopin' love"


----------



## sfritzp (Oct 20, 2005)

This is a great thread!!
You 'Art-TISTs' (and I use the term loosely) certainly have somehealthy looking poops to work with! God bless those healthy littlebunny butts producing them!
'May the Big Round Dry Firm POOPS be with you all'



.......... :jumpingbunny:


----------



## BunnyLover (Oct 20, 2005)

*Laura wrote: *


> This is my husband's worst nightmare.
> 
> He already complains about the poos on the floor. I tell himthey're dry and hard, and he says, "yes, but it's still ****, and it'son our carpet".
> 
> ...


Wow, ifI had a nickle for every time my dadhas said that I would be filthy rich. lol! 

Lissa


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 20, 2005)

&gt;&gt;God bless those healthy little bunny butts producing them!
&gt;&gt;&gt;'May the Big Round Dry Firm POOPS be with you all'

You guys are completely and totally SICK. You all know that, right?

Hmm, that's why I feel so much at home here.

Rose

P.S. the poop art had me laughing!!


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 20, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote: *


> Love note/art from Vash--


ROFL!!!!! She's SO impressed!!!!!!! Maybe she'll have to send him one back later! haha!


----------



## BunnyMom (Oct 20, 2005)

You could freeze a bunch of them on a stick and make...



... A POOP-SICLE!:bunnydance:


----------



## sfritzp (Oct 20, 2005)

Or - in that same vein, you can put them on a stick, place it on the barbeque and have
POOPs-ka-bob!


----------



## loplover (Oct 20, 2005)

*BunnyMom wrote: *


> You could freeze a bunch of them on a stick and make...
> 
> 
> 
> ... A POOP-SICLE!:bunnydance:




My dog eats those from the Horse pasture in the winter.



I always thought that a good fund raiser for a 4-H rabbitclub would be tosell fertilizer made by ourownrabbits.


----------



## BunnyMom (Oct 20, 2005)

*sfritzp wrote: *


> Or- in that same vein, you can put them on a stick, place it on thebarbeque and have
> POOPs-ka-bob!



I'd like to order the Poo-Poo Platter!


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 20, 2005)

You could build a car out of legos and use poops as wheels.....VVVVVRRRRRRROOOOOOOMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 20, 2005)

Instead of apple bobbing.....Poop Bobbing.....

Also, for halloween, you could put a bunch in a dish and tell people toclose their eyes and make them think they areeyes!!!! Now that would be scary!

onder:


----------



## shadow10978 (Oct 20, 2005)

You could always make a "shamPOO" for that special "friend" out of poop...



I have a couple "friends" i would love to make ShamPOO for specially out of the glue type ones lol.


----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 21, 2005)

updated version of tar and feathering:



Smear yuky night poos on your subject and proceed to cover in feathers!!


----------



## ChinaBun (Oct 22, 2005)

It's been more than 24 hours since anyone has posted in this thread. I guess it has pooped out! (Ducking and running for cover)

Nancy


----------



## sfritzp (Oct 22, 2005)

Yes, I guess you can say we're all sitting back to wait for the POOP to hit the fan!
.........:jumpingbunny::waiting:


----------



## Flopsy (Oct 22, 2005)

Feed them to the buns as in substitutes fortreats!!!! We could pass them off as raisins and commercialtreats. Think of all the money we'd save. 

-Ashley


----------



## sfritzp (Oct 22, 2005)

*Flopsy wrote:*


> Feed them to the buns as in substitutes fortreats!!!! We could pass them off as raisins and commercialtreats. Think of all the money we'd save.
> 
> -Ashley



Now that's what I call recycling


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 22, 2005)

Use a a substitute for jimmy's/sprinkles on ice cream.  Yum.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 24, 2005)

Jewelry?


----------



## BunnyMom (Oct 24, 2005)

You could put them on pizza - "poop-perroni"!


----------



## aurora369 (Dec 3, 2005)

Down here there is this drink called "BubbleTea" that is very popular, expecially with the young asians.I don't know how popular it is with the rest of Canada or in theStates, but it consist of a flavoured drink with little "bubbles" aboutthe size of a blueberry. You even get a giant straw to suckup your bubbles. 

Bunny poops would make an excellent addition to the Bubble Tea craze!! 

--Dawn


----------



## kfonz (Dec 4, 2005)

I just now read this post..And my is a popular one! (or shall i say poop-lar):?

I thought of an idea...maybe blow them out of straws and use them for spitwads! Gross, haha:no:


----------



## ChinaBun (Dec 4, 2005)

Bubble tea is also popular in the summer inChina. I believe it came from Taiwan. The bubbles are actually tapioca.I haven't tried one yet. After reading your post, I have no desire! Iwould be afraid of what my straw sucked up. 

Cocoa puffs rule!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 4, 2005)

*aurora369 wrote: *


> "Bubble Tea" that is very popular, expecially with the young asians.
> Bunny poops would make an excellent addition to the Bubble Tea craze!!


It is gaining popularity. Theycome in tapioca or coconut jello that sits in the bottom of adrink, and you use an extra large straw to suck itup. Like ChinaBun, I never tried it, andI don't think I will after this topic came up. 

Rainbows! :note:


----------



## bluebird (Dec 4, 2005)

Raisin filled cookies anyone.bluebird


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 4, 2005)

Raisin filled oatmeal cookies, with currants. :sunshine:


----------



## brimmhere (Dec 7, 2005)

:rofl:you crack me up pgg!!!!


----------



## JimD (Dec 7, 2005)

They'd make great olive stuffers!!


----------



## Lissa (Dec 7, 2005)

Salad topping for afirm Christmas party.


----------



## Pipp (Jul 4, 2006)

:bump

seeing as this was brought up in another thread, thought it should be bumped (with a note to Honeypot: I'll never be able toeat raisin bread again!!)



sas and the forum gang


----------



## Spring (Jul 4, 2006)

Chocolate pudding with chocolate chips with extra "lumpy" cecels for that special someone. 

Dye stinky and think cecels red and use it for lava for a volcano science project. 

All I can think of for now!  Fun thread!


----------



## Mrpumpkinbunny (Aug 19, 2006)

*Instead of throwing pebbles at your loves window...throw poops to get their attention....:inlove: Less chance of breaking a window.

*Don't forget that they are great ear plugs while you are traveling! Sleep like a baby!

*Sell it in a novelty store as a gag gift..."real bunny poop"

*Leave a few poops in your toiletto impress your friends. You can tell them your rabbit is not litter trained your rabbit is *toilettrained*. It could happen!!! (Side note: I had a friend who's cat _WAS_ toilet trained!)









Love the pics...


----------



## HoneyPot (Aug 19, 2006)

*Pipp wrote: *


> :bump
> 
> seeing as this was brought up in another thread, thought it should be bumped (with a note to Honeypot: I'll never be able toeat raisin bread again!!)
> 
> ...


 

:eats Heehee, yeah... I think of that every time I eat it now. 

____________
Nadia


----------



## missyscove (Aug 20, 2006)

*ChinaBun wrote: *


> Bubble tea is also popular in the summer in China. I believe it came from Taiwan. The bubbles are actually tapioca. I haven't tried one yet. After reading your post, I have no desire! I would be afraid of what my straw sucked up.


 

Here we call those boba, the tapioca balls boba or "black pearls." A bunch of my friends love them, I'm not a big fan of the texture, now I've got a reason not to like them, lol.


----------



## Pipp (Aug 20, 2006)

*Mrpumpkinbunny wrote: *


> *Instead of throwing pebbles at your loves window...throw poops to get their attention....:inlove: Less chance of breaking a window.





> *Leave a few poops in your toiletto impress your friends. You can tell them your rabbit is not litter trained your rabbit is *toilettrained*. It could happen!!! (Side note: I had a friend who's cat _WAS_ toilet trained!)





>


 LOL! These are great! I've got experience with these, too. I remember breaking my brother-in-law's window while throwing a rock -- just this little bitty thing! -- at his window to get my hubby's attention.(It did!)

And I was babysitting a cat, once, wentwalking into the bathroom to find him perched on the toilet urinating into the bowl! (Unfortunately he also took a big horrid smelly dump in the bathtub, which rather negatedthistalent).

And I LOVE thatHappy Bunny graphic! Never saw that one before, thanks for that.  

sas and the gang


----------



## Lissa (Aug 23, 2006)

For all your closest enemies...






:shock:


----------



## Spring (Aug 23, 2006)

:vomit:I'll never be able to eat a chocolate chip cookie again!!!

:rofl:


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Aug 23, 2006)

a secret ingredient in beef stew for your "friends"

:cooking:


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 23, 2006)

In Beef Stew! :laugh:Can you imagine? It would certainly make the broth much... erm... thicker 

It would be great if you ran out of blueberries and were making blueberry muffins, too...


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 23, 2006)

Eww...hehe!! This is a wonderful (though quite gross) thread! 

Let's see what I can come up with...

- Exfoliating beads (hey, with all the other weird things out there, you'd probably make a FORTUNE!!)

- bath beads (eww...)

- trail mix add-in for people you don't like that much (do you like the chocolate-covered raisins?)

- a handful as a weight in a little baggy for a balloon (cheaper than those metal rings they use! hehe)

- mosaic artistry (the color variences would be interesting!)

- string them together as a necklace or bracelet for someone you think would appreciate the rarity of such "stones" (hehe)

- press them like you would flowers and see what kinds of interesting patterns you get......

- ......then put them in birthday cards and say the bunny says "good health to you!" 

- Mail them to your vet to show her how much healthier your bun is now since seeing her last (she might actually appreciate it! never know...)

- grind them up for an interesting powder covering for your favorite cream pie or cupcake

- build a miniature house, and use them for cobblestone siding

- play Janga!! See who can stack the most without them falling down (or is it the other way around?). 

Okay, that's all I can think of right now...we'll see what else I come up with later on...sorry if there are any repeats!


----------



## JimD (Aug 24, 2006)

*Laura wrote: *


> Constellation model. Snuggy and Baby made one by themselveslast night! I swear I could make out the Big Dipper!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's GONE?!?!

:dunno


This *was* one of my favorites.....very inspiring!:nod
The way Laura used timothy hay to connect the "stars" in the Big Dipper was quite unique.:thumbup



:sweep...... :rabbithop........
&amp; 
later that day...
:shock:

*.___.___.
\._./*

:bunnydance:

~Jim


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 24, 2006)

Sorry, Jim. I don't know what happened to that pic. I'll have to look for it!

I still have this one:


----------



## JimD (Aug 24, 2006)

...floating fish food.


----------



## allison (Aug 24, 2006)

Off topic- When I was little we used to havethese plastic containers that we put dog food and cereal in to keep itfresh. We kept the dog food on the very bottom shelf and the cereal onthe very top. Well, my mom accidently putthe dogfoodon the top after she fed the dogs the night before and inthe morning, she poured a bowl of what she thought were Coco Puffs.Poured milk on them and took a big bite... And spit themeverywhere. :shock:We had no idea what was wrong.She was laughing for about 10 minutes before we found out that it wasdog food. :laugh:


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 25, 2006)

Hehe...another off-topic funny-Mom-happening...

My mother and I have REALLY bad eyesight. One morning, beforeshe'd put on her glasses, my mother threw away what she thought was catpoop (or other misc. cat things that should be thrown away).A bit later, I came out and was looking for my hair scrunchie, andcouldn't find it for the life of me! Turns out, she'd thrownaway my hair scrunchie!! She even picked it up with a napkin,all grossed out!! We laughed for days about it, and though itwas about ten years ago, I laugh my butt off sitting here right nowthinking about it!! HEHE!!


----------



## Linz_1987 (Aug 25, 2006)

:laugh:OMG that is so funny!!! I am nearly peeing my pants here! OMG! Stitch :laugh:


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 25, 2006)

LOL. I can just imagine her doing that! You think she would've noticed that it wasn't smelly or squishy.


----------



## JimD (Aug 25, 2006)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Hehe...another off-topic funny-Mom-happening...
> 
> My mother and I have REALLY bad eyesight. One morning, beforeshe'd put on her glasses, my mother threw away what she thought was catpoop (or other misc. cat things that should be thrown away).A bit later, I came out and was looking for my hair scrunchie, andcouldn't find it for the life of me! Turns out, she'd thrownaway my hair scrunchie!! She even picked it up with a napkin,all grossed out!! We laughed for days about it, and though itwas about ten years ago, I laugh my butt off sitting here right nowthinking about it!! HEHE!!


Reminds me of the time I found the *fake* doogy poop that hadfallen behind the couch...and I started yelling at the dog....

meanwhile: much laughter from the peanut gallery.

And Jim said, "WHY is everybody laughing....it's NOT funny!!"


----------



## Spring (Aug 25, 2006)

LOL! Gosh, I found fake dog poop too! I was atmy friends house and she put one where I was supposed to walk,and just nearly missed it. I was so grossed out a freakedthat I'd almost stepped in it. Then she went to pick it up and threw itat me.. very gross! LOL


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 26, 2006)

Yuck. Fake poop... the things they come up with.Now, let's hope nobody ever tells my little brother about that...special... invention.


----------



## allison (Aug 26, 2006)

My friend was a member of this club for churchand we went to a party at someones house and found fake dog poop on thetable so we took it and put it on the seat of the bathroom and (perfecttiming) while we were meant to be praying someone went into thebathroom and me and my friend were laughing hysterically and everyonewas looking at us funny then the girl who walked out had the fake poopin a piece o toilet paper and started walking around asking people tosmell it (she was just kidding of course) so then we were glad that thegirl didn't just brush it into the toilet and flush.


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 27, 2006)

HEHE!! Those fake poops are so fun...Ishould get a couple just to see the look and reaction my friends havewhen they come over!! Great idea!!  

**As Rosie starts plotting....**


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 27, 2006)

Rabbit poops..What Beanie Babies are really made off..


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 27, 2006)

Hehe!! 

On that note, here's another one...

Save them up and make a beanbag chair! 

Good one, pinksalamander! 
*
pinksalamander wrote: *


> Rabbit poops..What Beanie Babies are really made off..


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 27, 2006)

No wonder they're so squishable...


----------



## manda (Aug 27, 2006)

i have problems eating coco puffs cereal


----------



## missyscove (Aug 27, 2006)

*manda wrote: *


> i have problems eating coco puffs cereal




One day at the shelter I volunteer at, these two ladies and this littlegirl wanted to see the rabbits, but I could tell they weren't serioulsyinterested, just looking for entertainment. Anyway, I tookthem back to the two rooms with the rabbits, and the little girl, whowas maybe 4, saw some rabbit poops on the ground and then she exclaims,"look mommy , coco puffs," I couldn't stop laughing, quiteentertaining.


----------



## cheryl (Aug 27, 2006)

I was just thinking about my sons old toys fromwhen he was younger and he had this cannon thing that would shoot outthese balls,maybe they could be replaced with bunny poop..poop war!



cheryl


----------

